# Restrictions on carrying knives in Cadets?



## BlackWatch99 (29 Oct 2012)

I am trying to research what the regulations state as to if pocket knives are permissible to be carrier by Army Cadets. I though I had seen a reference to it but can't relocate it. I need to respond back to a parent and what to do so correctly. Looking forward to any direction that can be provided in this task.
1- Is there a restriction(s) and what is (are) it (they)?
2- What is the reference?

Thanks
JPO


----------



## zulu95 (4 Nov 2012)

From my understanding the only restriction is that they cannot be fixed blade knives. The CO from your corp. may have a different opinion on the matter however. As far as I am aware there is no specific regulation on the carrying of knives.
References: Cadet Sgt. Hastings and Prince Edward  Regiment


----------



## JorgSlice (4 Nov 2012)

I believe it is the CO's discretion, I have not seen a regulation that states the use of knives in Cadets, despite them being a versatile tool in Field Craft. Some units don't allow them at all. Some no fixed blades, can only be folding and no longer than 3 inches in length.


----------



## Tank Troll (4 Nov 2012)

Here in Nova Scotia the Cadet League gives out Groman knives to every one who pass there gold star national course or what ever it is called now.


----------



## BlackWatch99 (3 Jan 2013)

Thank you for your input.

John


----------



## quadrapiper (3 Jan 2013)

I don't remember ever seeing anything national - have you checked out the RCArmyCdt. Adventure Trg Safety Orders? Otherwise, expect your best bet is (if you don't have a unit policy) to draw on AfU or CSTC practices or regs. 

What's the parent complaining about?


----------



## Cameron G (3 Sep 2013)

No longer than 3 inches, no folding knives and can not be visible. But like earlier posts it depends on the corps, some allow them, some don't. Don't bring them to reg training only on FTXs and other activites outside of your weekly


----------



## JorgSlice (3 Sep 2013)

RoyalCG said:
			
		

> No longer than 3 inches, no folding knives and can not be visible. But like earlier posts it depends on the corps, some allow them, some don't. Don't bring them to reg training only on FTXs and other activites outside of your weekly



Consult your chain of command.

Last I check (few weeks ago) the common trend is no longer than 3 inches blade length and ONLY if its a folding knife or multi-tool. NO Fixed Blade.


----------



## thunderchild (17 Feb 2014)

Cadets in my SQN can only carry knives if they have graduated from the Survival Instructors course or above the rank of WO-2.


----------



## svejk (17 Feb 2014)

* ARMY*
Red Star Qualification Standard and Plan (QSP) indicates that there should be a pocket knife for every two red star cadets.

M424.01 Sharpen a Survival Knife (Gold Star) provides details on what a survival knife is: blade length of 4 to 6 inches and can be fixed . The Gold Star QSP indicates that there should be one per cadet.

*Air*

Pocketknife for Level 1s.

These should be issued but the Supply System likely hasn't caught up yet.  There is no other national directive: check with your RCSU.

I am going to suggest that these would be the maximums for those levels: pocket knives Red and Up and Gold Star Survival knives as defined.  Bayonets, swords, and hangers will stay at home.

So allow pocket knives for Red Star and up.  Issue survival knives for the Gold Star Lessons or they can bring their own.  A Pocketknife or multi-tool is what they will likely have on expedition.  I am even thinking a longer bladed but slim two blade pocket knife and pair of needle nose pliers is best.

A Commanding Officer can set the Rules for this but allowing knives outside the guidelines could cause problems and too restrictive is arbitrary.


----------



## jpjohnsn (18 Feb 2014)

svejk said:
			
		

> *Air*
> 
> Pocketknife for Level 1s.


There is a mandatory 1st year class to be taught during the first FTX of the year that includes care and sharpening of knives AND they would need them for things like cutting cord for their shelters, etc; so, yes, I see no reason why level 1s shouldn't bring - or at least have access - to a knife.


> These should be issued but the Supply System likely hasn't caught up yet.


I doubt that will ever happen.  What we did was actually seek out an inexpensive but good quality lockblade (we chose one sold by Canadian Tire) and included the stock number in the permission form as guidance - along with the list of types of knives NOT to bring.


> A Commanding Officer can set the Rules for this but allowing knives outside the guidelines could cause problems and too restrictive is arbitrary.


True.  For us, we give greater leeway for senior cadets wrt fixed blades, multi-tools, etc but we want to look at them before we head out into the field to determine if it's something that should be left behind.


----------



## quadrapiper (18 Feb 2014)

The way Sea training rolls, I've found that a blanket authorization for MS+ to wear multitools and small belt knives with workdress covers most things; the corps has also come into a stock of sheath knives (same length as a Groman) that're used, when required, by first and second years and those MS+ that haven't bought their own.

Have yet to have a problem; helps, though, that we're not doing the survival/bushcraft thing - keeps the crazy factor down somewhat.


----------

